# ::UNiGiNE Heaven 4.0 & Valley 1.0 Review



## mithun_mrg (Feb 16, 2013)

Guys & Gals recently ::UNiGiNE  much known for its Heaven Benchmark  recently released an Update to their existing Heaven to version 4 & also released a new benchmark called Valley let’s have a look how these two performs 
First Overview of the two
*Heaven*
Heaven Benchmark with its current version 4.0 is a GPU-intensive benchmark that hammers graphics cards to the limits. This powerful tool can be effectively used to determine the stability of a GPU under extremely stressful conditions, as well as check the cooling system's potential under maximum heat output. It provides completely unbiased results and generates true in-game rendering workloads across all platforms, such as Windows, Linux and Mac OS X.
Heaven Benchmark immerses a user into a magical steampunk world of shiny brass, wood and gears. Nested on flying islands, a tiny village with its cozy, sun-heated cobblestone streets, an elaborately crafted dirigible above the expanse of fluffy clouds, and a majestic dragon on the central square gives a true sense of adventure. An interactive experience with fly-by and walk-through modes allows for exploring all corners of this world powered by the cutting-edge UNIGINE Engine that leverages the most advanced capabilities of graphics APIs and turns this benchmark into a visual masterpiece.
* Valley*
Valley Benchmark is a new GPU stress-testing tool from the developers of the very popular and highly acclaimed Heaven Benchmark. The forest-covered valley surrounded by vast mountains amazes with its scale from a bird’s-eye view and is extremely detailed down to every leaf and flower petal. This non-synthetic benchmark powered by the state-of-the art UNIGINE Engine showcases a comprehensive set of cutting-edge graphics technologies with a dynamic environment and fully interactive modes available to the end user.
Offering a rare chance to experience a breath of untapped, crystal clear air, Valley Benchmark allows you to encounter a morning high up in the mountains when the snow-capped peaks are just barely glittering in the rising sun. Be it flying over the vast green expanses or hiking along rocky slopes, this journey continues as long you wish. Unique in every corner, this open-space world provides a wonderfully relaxing experience under the tranquil music and sounds of nature.

Next up is Features
* Heaven*
•         Extreme hardware stability testing
•         Accurate results due to 100% GPU-bound benchmarking
•         Benchmarking presets for convenient comparison of results
•         Support for DirectX 9, DirectX 11 and OpenGL 4.0
•         Multi-Platform support for Windows, Linux and Mac OS X
•         Comprehensive use of hardware tessellation, with adjustable settings
•         Dynamic sky with volumetric clouds and tweakable day-night cycle
•         Real-time global illumination and screen-space ambient occlusion
•         Cinematic and interactive fly/walk-through camera modes
•         Support for multi-monitor configurations
•         Various stereo 3D modes
•         GPU temperature and clock monitoring
•         Command line automation support
•         Highly customizable reports in CSV format
•         Support for software rendering mode in DirectX 11 for reference purposes
•         Support for English, Russian and Chinese language
*Valley*
•         Extreme hardware stability testing
•         Per-frame GPU temperature and clock monitoring
•         Multi-platform: Windows, Linux, Mac OS X
•         Advanced visual technologies: dynamic sky, volumetric clouds, sun shafts, DOF, ambient occlusion
•         Multi-Platform support for Windows, Linux and Mac OS X
•         64 000 000 square meters of extremely detailed, seamless terrain
•         Procedural object placement of vegetation and rocks
•         The entire valley is free to be explored in interactive fly-by or hike-through modes
•         User-controlled dynamic weather
•         Support for stereo 3D and multi-monitor configurations
•         Benchmarking presets
•         Command line automation support
•         Highly customizable reports in CSV format


Editions

Heaven
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8086/8478020504_f44f56ec75.jpg
Heaven Editions by mithun_mrg, on Flickr


Valley
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8225/8478020476_1dd1bafa91.jpg
Vallye Editions by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

System Requirements

*Heaven*
For hardware tessellation both a video card with DirectX 11 / OpenGL 4.0 support and MS Windows Vista / 7 / 8 or Linux are required!
Hardware:
GPU:
•         ATI Radeon HD 4xxx and higher
•         NVIDIA GeForce 8xxx and higher
•         Intel HD 3000 and higher
•         Video memory: 512 Mb
•         Disk space: 1 Gb
Operating system:
•         MS Windows XP / Vista / 7 / 8
•         Linux (proprietary video drivers required)
•         Mac OS X 10.8+ (Mountain Lion)

*Valley*
Hardware:
GPU:
•         ATI Radeon HD 4xxx and higher
•         NVIDIA GeForce 8xxx and higher
•         Intel HD 3000 and higher
•         Video memory: 512 Mb
•         Disk space: 1.5 Gb
Operating system:
•         MS Windows XP / Vista / 7 / 8
•         Linux (proprietary video drivers required)
•         Mac OS X 10.8+ (Mountain Lion)

Here we note that both the system requirements are same except the Disk Space

Now lets get on with the Real stuff i.e running the Benches

Hardware Used
Core i3 530
Msi P55-GD65
Ram-GskillRipjaws 4GB
XFX Radeon HD 6850 1GB DDR5(using Official 13.2 Beta Driver)
Seagate ST31000524AS 1TB HDD
OS-Windows7 32 Bit

Before that let me explain How i tested
 first i ran the benches every thung on stock clocks, Then i disabled all cores+HT of Prosessor & ran to check the multi core optimisation, Next i overclocked the cpu to 4Ghz to check the cpu clock dependency, & finally i ran with both CPU & Gpu Overclocked providing the Screen Shots of CPUZ & GPUZ

STOCK
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8250/8476964273_8c521aff10.jpg
Stock1 by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

ONLY Single Core Enabled
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8226/8476964309_b2c7ba90a2.jpg
Sigle core1 by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

CPU OC
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8389/8476964213_0bce5d3602.jpg
4ghz OC by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

CPU+GPU OC
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8228/8478054970_f52ecdd416.jpg
gpu +cpu by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Now the Test settings 
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8227/8476971565_bf985ddcf5.jpg
Heaven Run Settings by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8515/8476971631_948d058c3e.jpg
ValleyRun Settings by mithun_mrg, on Flickr


Finally we move onto the Scores:

Heaven everything@ Stock
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8369/8478066394_7ff4c28c81.jpg
heaven stock by mithun_mrg, on Flickr


Heaven all cores & HT Disabled
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8370/8476975703_6bf3734cf2.jpg
heaven single core by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Heaven CPU Overclocked
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8515/8476975783_0ddfd1961e.jpg
heaven 4ghz by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Heaven CPU+GPU Overclocked
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8373/8478066460_5c3509cc1a.jpg
heaven Gpu +cpu oc by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

From the above scores we can see that Heaven is heavily GPU dependent disabling all the cores we see only 4% decrease in score also overclocking the CPU yielded only a 3% gain whereas Overclocking the GPU+CPU yielded a 21% boost in Performance

Now lets see the scores of valley

Valley Everything @ Stock
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8087/8476994863_32a6cb06c6.jpg
valleystock by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Valley all cores & HT Disabled
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8251/8476994989_65f4844a30.jpg
valley single core by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Valley CPU Overclocked
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8370/8478085622_e4d5fe27af.jpg
valley 4ghz by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Valley CPU+GPU Overclocked
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8379/8478085532_13bcd7914b.jpg
valleycpu+gpuoc by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

From the above we see the Valley is both CPU & GPU dependent just like Future-Mark's 3D  Benchmarks Disabling all the extra cores & HT gave a 25% decrease in score whereas Overclocing the CPU yielded an increase in 27%  so we can say that valley is mutithreaded as well as clock optimized & finally Overclocking CPU+GPU give an over all increase of 55%

You can Download the basic version free from Unigine site & see it for yourself if you r into overclocking or want to test the stability of ur system these two tolls will help

Finally a new feature added which shows the GPU used a real time Clocks & Temperature on the right top of the window
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8247/8477024107_dededa483f.jpg
valleyDX9 by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Waiting for your comments & expert views & thanks for Reading this

Mithun


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 16, 2013)

Excellent!!! About time someone does stuff like this over here!


----------

